# Where can u buy nice Wild Shiners



## enp1404 (Mar 13, 2010)

I moved from Florida and we could buy good wild shiners everywhere. We caught some at Clybel once and they were beautiful 5-7" shiners. I live in Conyers..Is there anywhere in the area or Metro Atlanta to buy Wild Shiners up here. I like watching a big shiner swimming all around and watching it get spooked and jump whenever that nice bass gets by. My son has never fished with good shiners ( we always artificial) cause we haven't found any around here. I'd just like to take some out somewhere and give them a try..Thanks for the help


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains (Mar 14, 2010)

I have never seen shiners for sale in Georgia. Love fishin them in Florida though.


----------



## bigbass07 (Mar 14, 2010)

a guy use to fish on varner with them and said he would order them from florida. not sure if it was legal but you may check into it.


----------



## enp1404 (Mar 14, 2010)

Those hatcherys aren't much more than an adult minnow and about a joke. They just lay there. I have caught wild ones at Charlie Elliot so I know they have to be here somewhere. I may go there one day and just try to catch a slew of them and keep them in a good size tank until I need them.


----------



## big_bird (Mar 14, 2010)

wild shiners? i get shiners from the bait store here in baxley. they are 2 inches long or so and i catch well with them in ponds.

i guess there are some wild ones but i have never heard of any.

now shad is another matter. i catch them in a cast net behind dams and such. are they what you call wild shiners?


----------



## j_seph (Mar 14, 2010)

big_bird said:


> wild shiners? i get shiners from the bait store here in baxley. they are 2 inches long or so and i catch well with them in ponds.
> 
> i guess there are some wild ones but i have never heard of any.
> 
> now shad is another matter. i catch them in a cast net behind dams and such. are they what you call wild shiners?


 A wild Shiner will behave so much better on a hook, lots more action.
Love them bronze colored ones


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 14, 2010)

Call Craig Miller at the dugout http://dugoutfishing.com/index.html and tell him the Sultan Of Slime sent you. I get 3-4 inch ones from him when I cant find bait for a tourney.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 14, 2010)

The wild ones have a gold color on their sides - hatchery ones are silver.
I know some guides in the Ocala area,and they have tanks at their houses to keep 'em in.They're not easy to keep,nor easy to catch,in any quantity except with a big cast net and baited holes. 20 years ago,the "slab" shiners were $2 each ! 

You can tell a commercial shiner fisherman - his net-throwin' arm and shoulder are twice the size of his other arm and they pack a _mean_ punch if you get 'em mad!


----------



## enp1404 (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, I'm glad someone knows what a wild shiner is. You can use a wild shiner all day sometimes and he'll be kickin like new after a dozen casts. They are gold and can run from about 5 inches up to over 12". You haven't fished shiners until you've fished wild ones. I can't get a bass around here to hardly look at one of those overgrown minnows. We used to pay about $15.00 - $24.00 a dozen and worth every penny


----------



## j_seph (Mar 15, 2010)

enp1404 said:


> Well, I'm glad someone knows what a wild shiner is. You can use a wild shiner all day sometimes and he'll be kickin like new after a dozen casts. They are gold and can run from about 5 inches up to over 12". You haven't fished shiners until you've fished wild ones. I can't get a bass around here to hardly look at one of those overgrown minnows. We used to pay about $15.00 - $24.00 a dozen and worth every penny


 I had a friend used to catch em some where around barrow county in a fish basket. Would love to have a couple dozen for sure.


----------



## jdrawdy (Mar 15, 2010)

got plenty of 'em in my pond.  I wish you had'em all.  If you were closer i would let you have all you want, just have to catch them.  Might just have to try some small ponds.  I dont know about north ga but most ponds in the south are full of them.  As far as buying them, i havent seen any like you want.


----------



## sbroadwell (Mar 15, 2010)

I've used the wild shiners in Florida many times. There really is nothing quite like watching them get excited when a bass is looking at them, then the float just disappearing straight down. It's hard to not set the hook too quickly.
I always wondered why that kind of fishing was never in Georgia.
The last time I went to the St. Johns, several years ago, shiners were $1.50 each, if you could find them.


----------



## gsxraddict (Mar 15, 2010)

I might be wrong, but I am pretty sure these are wild shiners.

http://www.blacksalty.com/

They ship them to you live overnight.

I've never used them, but the pics look like wild shiners to me, same we caught in Florida brackish water.


----------



## enp1404 (Mar 16, 2010)

gsxraddict said:


> I might be wrong, but I am pretty sure these are wild shiners.
> 
> http://www.blacksalty.com/
> 
> ...



Its hard to tell..They kind of look like hatchery's. I like the ones that are about 5 inches maybe 6 inches., But yeah there's nothin like fishing with true shiners.. Well looking at the sizes, they must be wild. I'm gonna check on them and see about having some shipped and give them a try. Thanks.  Nevermind, after looking again, they come in 5 and 10 lb boxes. They must be frozen. Not quite gonna swim like a live one.


----------



## tillman86 (Mar 16, 2010)

Black Saltys are one tough fish but are not true shiners they are basically a goldfish but golden in color instead of orange.


----------



## sbroadwell (Mar 16, 2010)

We would use shiners 8-10 inches long, with one every now and then up to 12 inches.
The wild ones would just burrow way up in the weeds, where you wanted them to be. The hatchery ones didn't have the instinct to do this.


----------



## gsxraddict (Mar 16, 2010)

enp1404 said:


> Its hard to tell..They kind of look like hatchery's. I like the ones that are about 5 inches maybe 6 inches., But yeah there's nothin like fishing with true shiners.. Well looking at the sizes, they must be wild. I'm gonna check on them and see about having some shipped and give them a try. Thanks.  Nevermind, after looking again, they come in 5 and 10 lb boxes. They must be frozen. Not quite gonna swim like a live one.



They come in 5 and 10lb boxes because of the water inside them, they are live fish.

Here watch this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9RHnaTnFC8

That magnum sure does look like a wild shiner, and as easy as they are to catch it probably is.

here is a video on what they look like when you receive them:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LcKvjJDsnaA

I found out about these guys on youtube, like I said never tried them.


----------

